# packard bell pb- wc100 software



## boco_91

can someone mail me installation software for pb-wc100 webcam please.


----------



## Cromewell

did you try asking Packard Bell?  As far as I can tell, they don't make a anything labeled wc100


----------



## boco_91

PB wc100 webcam. mislaid installation software.any help would be appreciated.


----------



## luvdemgalz

*Pb-wc100*

aight i seem 2 hav the same problem as u wiv the PB-WC100 ive lost the instalation cd and cnt get it bck.if u get n e software i wos wonderin n e chance u cud e-mail it on 2 me at tupac_rulez18@hotmail.co.uk. cheers mate


----------

